# Upgrade CPU problem



## Tyger (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello.
I have an antic MoBo - MS-6116 and CPU Pentium-3-450, 100Mhz FSB, Slot1, 452MB SDRAM and I just like to upgrade the CPU. The system has a latest BIOS v2.3, and should support 133 FSB. The CPU I want to upgrade to - it's P-3-933, 133Mhz FSB. It's a socket 370 CPU, so I have a ABIT Slocket card-Slot 1 to Socket 370. This card can be configured to specific VID voltage, to the 66,100,133 FSB and Coppermine or simple CPU. I tried a lot of configurations, but the board didn't booting. Any advices? Did anybody did this kind of upgrade?
Thanks.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 6, 2004)

> I have an antic MoBo


I assume that meant anqitue because thats an MSI 



> so I have a ABIT Slocket card-Slot 1 to Socket 370.


And that you meant Slot 370 to Slot 1....



> I tried a lot of configurations, but the board didn't booting. Any advices? Did anybody did this kind of upgrade?


What voltage are you using?


----------



## Tyger (Oct 6, 2004)

The CPU I trying upgrade to is P-3-933/256K Cash L2/133 FSB/ 1.75V and thats the voltage I trying to config to...


----------



## friendshipraj (Oct 6, 2004)

hey u don't need to upgrade it from piii 450 to P-iii 933 because ur motherboard not support after 500 mhz it is clear


----------



## Praetor (Oct 7, 2004)

Even more interesting, the mobo is a Pentium2 board ... you sure you dont have a P2-450? See the manual: http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/manual/mnu/spt_mnu_detail.php?UID=310&kind=1


----------



## Tyger (Oct 7, 2004)

I know, that it's P-2 board, but after the BIOS upgrades it supports P-3 and FSB 133, so regarding to manual - it's too old and not fits to reality.
Regarding the 500 - The Bus ratio - till 7.5, so 7.5x133 =1G. So "500+" from the manual - can be freely 1G. There is only one problem - I cannot change CPU voltage manually - the board is jumperless - it should be automatic, and I can only change it on adapter card.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 7, 2004)

Would have saved a lot of trouble if we knew this to start with.  As for running the newer proc, it wont be automatic because back then a lot of things were manual (the way it should be) ... so unless you've got voltage DIP switches, you'll be out of luck


----------



## Tyger (Oct 8, 2004)

But I have voltage jumpers on the Slot1 to Socket 370 adapter. Do you telling me it's not enough?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 12, 2004)

Having jumpers doesnt guarantee that the system is giving the proper voltages


----------



## sw135833 (Oct 30, 2004)

*other S370 -> Slot-1 adaptor with voltage control*

Beside ABIT, other recommended adaptor ? I have also a MS6116 Mobo and would like to do an upgrade.


----------



## sw135833 (Nov 14, 2004)

*procedure to change CPU voltage on MS 6116*

Hi Tyger,

Just wonder if you have found out ways to adjust the CPU voltage on MS-6116 motherboard.

I am thinking to use a PIII 800/700Mhz CPU but they require a voltage 1.6~1.7, which is lower the supplying voltage v2.0 now. 

Thank you.


----------

